# New to fish keeping - Basic questions



## Digital (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey everyone. I've been reading these forums for a couple of days now gathering info and felt like some people here would be able to help with a couple of my questions. I tend not to post a lot in forums because I can use the search button and people tend to be quicker responders then I am but I would like to join this community and learn even from the shadows =).

Any-who on to some info on me and my situation.

I live in Miami, FL in a small place.
My fiance was talking about how she had a goldfish back when she was little and kept it in a bowl and how it relaxed her. Long story short we decided to get some fishy.
So I set off to learn a bit about goldfish and as you can imagine I found some misleading info as well as some good info.

I bought a 10g eclipse tank which came with a filter system, heater, light, and a external thermometer as well as some other little goodies.
While I was at it I grabbed a whisper 10 pump and a air stone.

I bought some Amquel+, tetra goldfish flakes, enough various rocks to cover the bottom of my tank in a nice sloped 1" bed, and some plastic plants.

When I got home I washed everything VERY well and poured the gravel in the tank.
Next was filling it up with tap water (I live extremely close to the pump station and the water is very nice here, not strong or lime stony).
I placed the plants in the tank and the air stone. Added some Amquel+ and waited 2 days.

Two days later I took some water to the pet store and had them test it. It checked out so I bought 2 fancy goldfish and a apple snail.

When I got home I did the most steps I could find to introduce the fish. They seemed very happy with the tank and like to follow me around when i walk past it as well as play with each other (and pick on the snail when he tries to get to the top of the tank during feeding).

I've now had them for a couple days and everything seems cool sept my thermometer is reading 80ish and I've had the heater unplugged the whole time.
I'm wondering if this is because it's just hot or if my thermometer is wrong or if the tank hasn't had enough time to "climate" itself.
I don't really want to spend hundreds of dollars on a chiller and I don't have central air so "keeping the air on" really isn't feasible at all times. I read that ice cubes in a bag can help short term but I'm looking for a long term fix.

My next question is I know the tank is a little cramped for the fish.
I talked to my fiance about this and she doesn't want the little guys to blow up from the inside or live a unhappy life. Both fancies are about 1-1/2 inches and I'm wondering if my best bet is to wait a couple months and get them a bigger tank or give them away and try a smaller schooling fish.

My dad had a 30g salt water tank when I was little and I remember really liking the fish.
I'm a fairly smart guy and the whole aquarium hobby idea interests me I just don't have a lot of space for tanks anywhere. We had to make room for the 10g as it was.
A larger tank is possible in the future I just don't want the fish to suffer in the mean time.

Thanks for reading all this. I know it's a bit long but I like to give all the info first. I appreciate any responses.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For the temp: Try leaving the light off. Most tropicals don't mind 80, but its kind of hot for goldfish. You can also lower the water level until the tank is noisy. The falling water will cool the tank with evaporation. 

For the size: The key to keeping a fish happy is adequate swimming room and clean water. You can compensate somewhat for an undersized tank with more water changes. Maybe 40% twice a week. There are a lot of posts on this forum like "you must have 30 gallons for a goldfish." But you do have some time (not a lot) before the little one outgrows the 10. Try not to overfeed it (goldfish will eat as much and as often as you give them). A few flakes once a day is fine. Start asking your friends if they have a pond. Once the goldfish has moved on you can choose small fish that like 80 degree water.


----------



## Digital (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I turned the A/C on and the tank dropped 7*.
Guess it was hotter then I realised.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

When my air went out temporarily over the summer I threw in a frozen gel pack every few hours and it worked out just fine.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd get rid of the goldfish and get some tropicals. 1) because goldfish really do need bigger. 2) the temperature. There are so many wonderful tropicals that will be happy in a warmer tank. 80 is on the slightly high side, but not outrageous.

You might consider your local fish - Jordanella floridae - the Florida flagfish. Get one male and 2 or three females. I've got three in a small tank right now and they are very nice. However, buy them from a store, don't try to catch them yourself!


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

I would hesitate to even recommend that many Flagfish in a ten gallon. These fish usually exceed the 1" to 1 gallon ROT. I would not necessarily start over but the best thing to do in this hobby especially if you are just getting started is determine the amount of space you have that the tank can occupy and not be in the way. Once you have the space limitations than try to get as big a tank as you can afford that will stay inside that space. The more gallons you have the less a mistake in water conditions and other things will immediately impact the fish in your tank. If you have questions about the tank sizes and how many gallons you could get then probably just post the dimensions you could handle on here and someone will be able to give you some suggestions. 

As for the fish, Goldfish are quite messy and I agree that you will need to do significant water changes each week to keep things balanced in that tank so I would suggest finding them a new home soon whether in a larger tank in your place or someone else. 

The thing to do before getting fish the next time is to spend a few days looking at them in your Local Fish Store(LFS) and then do some research on them on here or elsewhere before bringing them home. Determined water quality needs, food needs, aggression of the fish, etc. There are some great fish profiles out there so all you need do is ask and someone will quickly assist.

Thanks
Rob


----------

